# food advise please



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I have a rescue girl who has been with me for a while, bloods all negative and she is healthy(ish).

The problem i have is she will only eat Royal Canin kitten biscuits, ive tried bozita, raw and other brands of food but she refuses to eat anything other than rc kitten.

Problem i have is i cant get her weight stable, she came to me at 2.4kgs and she is 1 and half years old, feels bony all the time. Her weight did get up to 3kgs but then she suddenly loses all her weight and goes back to 2.4kgs or 2.6kgs.

Im at a loss as what to do and im very worried about her, ive told the vet neutering her would stable her weight but they wont neuter until her weight stays on, ive asked several vet practises but they all say the same.

Is there anything i can do to help her, no medical conditions have been found but i feel we are missing something. I dont want to lose her but i cant think of anything which will help.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Out of all the dry rc kitten would be best for her weight.

Have you tried mixing some chicken broth into the raw? maybe that would temp her,or mix tomato flavored sardines into it or tuna? Other than that i cant think what else to try.


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

April will only really eat RC BSH biscuits and weighted 2.54kg when spayed. I was concerned she wasn't eating enough but was 2.57kg the following week at her second post op checkup.


----------



## ribbon (Apr 16, 2012)

Have you tried any of the less-then-good wet foods? I only ask because Bagheera loves RC biscuits (different type though) but has never really accepted any of the good quality foods. However he happily chomps on JWB, gourmet and some sheba, much to my disgust after I spent loads trying to get him to eat better food!

It is strange that her weight's so unstable though. Is she eating less/more at different times or on different days? Is she eating the recommended amount (or more) of the biscuits?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thats a good point, i can try her on Sheba as i havent tried that yet, have tried felix and whiskas but no joy.
She does eat enough biscuits, she has a bowl full which she eats every day plus i keep this topped up, so why she loses her weight i dont understand.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

catcoonz said:


> Thats a good point, i can try her on Sheba as i havent tried that yet, have tried felix and whiskas but no joy.
> She does eat enough biscuits, she has a bowl full which she eats every day plus i keep this topped up, so why she loses her weight i dont understand.


For some reason our lot love the felix pouches although i dont buy them much


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Guess i just have a very fussy rescue cat, she will eat the kitten biscuits so maybe a vitamin mixed in would help.


----------



## nightkitten (Jun 15, 2012)

Have you tried mixing some chicken broth with the biscuits? At least she will get some fluids into her if she takes to it. If she does then you could slowly mix in some raw or other wet food into the biscuits. I would start with only a teaspoon full of wet and see what happens.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Last time i added chicken broth she refused to eat.


----------



## Alaskacat (Aug 2, 2010)

I do find it strange that no vet will spay her. I had a very poor girl I took in who weighed 2.6kg at the time of spay. She was calling herself into the ground with only a few days between calls but my vet was happy to fit her in at short notice and still spayed her knowing she was well under weight. She put weight on and kept it on as soon as she had recovered and is now rather overweight I understand as she eats everything. This was a while ago so the protacol may have change I suppose, my vet thought it best she were spayed because of her condition so it does seem a bit odd. 

The vet would need to spay her if she developed pyo so I don't understand why she needs to wait as she is going to be of greater risk of it with every call. 

Sorry can't help really as never managed to get weight on this girl until she was spayed, but could she be a silent caller and that is calling the drop in weight?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thankyou. I have taken her to the vet for a check today and saw another vet who is happy to neuter her next monday.

Why some vets say no i dont know, i think they didnt want to risk her as they was trying to find the cause. I said all along if she was spayed she would likely gain weight but this vet was approaching retirement and said it is best to find the cause and treat rather than spay and see if she can gain weight first. This cat has been through alot and needed alot of vet treatment so i can kind of understand where he is coming from.

Only time will tell, if she gets through spaying we will then know we have made the right decision, if not i will always feel guilty.
This new vet is younger and i have more faith in this one.


----------

